# Toba Garrett



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Anyone follow Toba Garrett? I watched a cake decorating show on Emeril Live tonight and she was on and she was great.

Her cake decorating book, The Well-Decorated Cake comes out this October and I think I'll be getting it for sure.

Here's a link to it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...73622?v=glance


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

She does fabulous stuff.
Got a autographed book from her, after attending one of her classes.
Can't wait to see her new book.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! I changed the channel when he comes on, DARN! Why didn't you call me Kevin?!


I have her cookie book. I have mixed emotions on it, but I've hear others mention her upcoming new book, can't wait to get a peek.

So what cool things did she do?


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

You know, I only caught the last 15 minutes of the show myself. Towards the end though, she showcased a few of her cakes which looked rather impressive.

I keep checking the foodtv site for a repeat of the show...of course none yet. I'll post here when it's on next!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Met her a couple of times. She's a very talented decorator. Thanks for the link.


----------

